# Hong Kong Rioter's Brick Sling



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Dunno if you guys have seen this one... it's not looking good in Hong Kong... and I wonder what kind of rubber he is using to sling those bricks!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Whoah. I know the SSF is international so I won't say too much about politics, but that's an impressive setup. I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that. I hope that's a good pouch too. Nothing worse than RTS with that monster!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Gutsy for sure. Water bomb launcher technique. Unlike Labrain James, my heart is with the protesters.*


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Not sure about the photographers right in front of that. I wouldn't want a brick in the face at point blank range.

Slight side note. Where do you find a pile of bricks in the middle of a city and how do they end up on a pedestrian overpass?


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Not sure about the photographers right in front of that. I wouldn't want a brick in the face at point blank range.

Slight side note. Where do you find a pile of bricks in the middle of a city and how do they end up on a pedestrian overpass?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Whoah. I know the SSF is international so I won't say too much about politics, but that's an impressive setup. I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that. I hope that's a good pouch too. Nothing worse than RTS with that monster!


ya a rts would definitely get u colouring books for Christmas.Sure u seen the girl firing the water melon gone bad ! She did not look happy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you say return to sender.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

spewing said:


> Not sure about the photographers right in front of that. I wouldn't want a brick in the face at point blank range.
> 
> Slight side note. Where do you find a pile of bricks in the middle of a city and how do they end up on a pedestrian overpass?


Those look like paver block bricks they have dug out and carried to the location. The people standing near and to the side are all at risk I think... A bad release could be fatal for someone nearby!!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Gutsy for sure. Water bomb launcher technique. Unlike Labrain James, my heart is with the protesters.*


Mine was too until I started seeing the violence that media re-narrates as peaceful.

Recently a couple of protestors poured petrol and set another Hong Kong citizen on fire because that guy was telling them off. They have destroyed public property; beat-up citizens; bullied old folk (e.g. an old lady that was misreported as a protestor when she was actually begging the protestors to stop); attacked police; threatened the families of public officers; used incendiary bombs and committed arson among other things. Looks like things are escalating from both sides (cop running down protestors with a vehicle, shooting them to kill etc.)... nuts... and all because of an extradition treaty prompted by the murder of a Hong Kong girl by her boyfriend (they couldn't extradite the accused). The accused has actually offered to surrender himself to China in return for the protests to cease and they called of the extradition treaty but the protests have sinced morphed into a so called democracy protest.... but when another citizen cannot disagree with you and you'd set fire on him, that is no longer democracy but anarchy!

But then again, that seems like the flavour of the world these days and people seem to favour violent assertions of opinion in favour of rational discussion.

Hong Kong has a complex colonial history brought about by a conflict concession. They have actually long been overtaken in terms of economic progress, quality of life and GDP contribution by many other cities in China... And what the protestors are asking for, they already have right now under one country two systems... and they have always been a "borrowed" Chinese city... and calls independence are simply not going to happen.

Much of the unrest is probably due to the frustration of youth because of the living conditions there. Hong Kong citizens themselves are divided with many begging for the protestors to stop. Lives and businesses are being affected. People are getting robbed on the streets because there is no longer police presence for fear of enforcers lives. They are tearing themselves apart. This has been going on for months...

There are many tin-foil ideas floating around that that is something being funded and orchestrated by foreign powers as provocation to China but we'll leave that speculation aside!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Gutsy for sure. Water bomb launcher technique. Unlike Labrain James, my heart is with the protesters.*
> ...


It's probably impossible to have long term resistance/riots like this without things devolving into anarchy and chaos. It's scary to see happen, especially when you see things similar happen in your own country. I didn't know much about Hong Kong aside from what we learned in high school history (a couple paragraphs at most), but there was a cool show on Netflix that highlighted it. I believe it was called World's Busiest Cities and they gave you a real good look at what life looked like for the average citizen.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Port boy said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Whoah. I know the SSF is international so I won't say too much about politics, but that's an impressive setup. I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that. I hope that's a good pouch too. Nothing worse than RTS with that monster!
> ...


I saw that one. I always wondered if she got a concussion or TBI from that hit. She should have sued the show (although they probably had her sign a thousand waivers beforehand).


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thank you for those important insights. Many of the tactics you describe sound like something from an Antifa playbook in the US, only worse. *


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please don't post political topics. We have members from all over the world, with differing political beliefs. Let's concentrate on our mutual interests.


----------

